# Hocking Hills State Park



## Etz (Mar 25, 2013)

My family is taking a trip down to the park this July and we love to fish. I was wondering what spots would be good to check out down there thy are on or near the park. We have kayaks and I have been told of rose lake and Scott falls as well but I'm not really too sure about it. Any tips on where and how to fish would be great. Thanks guys!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

If You have kayaks hit the Hocking River, great smallie action


----------



## Etz (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok sweet will rooster tails work?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Rose lake is a pretty good haul,and the trail to it is narrow.not sure id rec. toting a yak there.i took a inflatable raft there and did pretty good,but dident catch anything great.never fished the hocking river so i cant help ya there.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

You can get a few Smallies on rooster tails. Other good baits are Rebel wee crawls, black bitsy bugs, floating rapalas, buzz baits, small spinner baits and jig head and twister tails


----------



## Etz (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok thanks guys!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Rose lake is not that hard to get to. just drive thru the campground and park at the dead end road by the pool. short walk down a large trail takes you to the dam. ultra clear lake with good population of huge lm bass, gills, crappie, cats and trout.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

I was just down there this weekend. Hit rose lake for whatever hit and ended up with 2 largemouth. Both came on a tube bait. It's not hard to get to at all beautiful lake


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

You can also fish Lake Logan, we had descent luck on Channel Cats and bluegill just above the dam.


----------

